# Draft Day Rumor Mill



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Evan Dunlap: Per @Jonathan Givony, Magic/Blazers talking about Andre Miller/Jameer Nelson trade. Magic would get no. 21 pick


People will make plenty of jokes about this one but a PG who knows how to get Dwight the ball automatically makes them a better team.

A 21 is a chance at a steal too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Andre Miller for Jameer Nelson?*

I don't get it for the Blazers. Nelson sucks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Andre Miller for Jameer Nelson?*

They're not in love with Miller though. If Roy was still a building block he would've definitely been gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Andre Miller for Jameer Nelson?*

I'd do that if I was the Blazers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Andre Miller for Jameer Nelson?*

Neither one of them are that good. 

I suppose now the Magic have someone who is halfway competent at throwing an entry pass but they still aren't in the Heat/Bulls class in the east so this is essentially a lateral move.

I guess 'Meer can hit some 3s and space the floor for Aldridge, this doesn't make them a whole lot better either.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The San Antonio Spurs and Portland Trail Blazers nearly completed a blockbuster trade on Wednesday afternoon, but the deal fell apart in the late stages. San Antonio was prepared to ship Tony Parker and the #29 pick to Portland in exchange for Andre Miller, Nicolas Batum and the #21 pick. Other players would have been added in order to make salaries work. However, the deal died when the Spurs insisted that Richard Jefferson be included in the talks. Since San Antonio's attempt to add Jefferson, talks have quieted, but they could pick up tomorrow if one of these teams has a change of heart.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=20170


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Alex Kennedy: The Denver Nuggets are shopping Raymond Felton. It sounds like they're trying to package Felton with #22 to move into the top ten.


Via twitter


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

NBAdraft.net is reporting a three team deal is in the works:

Utah gets the #2 pick (will select Williams)
Wiz get the #3 pick (will select Kanter)
Minny gets the #6 pick

Players would be involved (Harris, Flynn and Milsap are the first few names popping up in the rumors)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Obviously Minnesota would have to be getting Milsap right


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> After having Derrick Williams locked in this spot for the past six weeks, signs emerged Wednesday that we might see a different player being picked by Minnesota. Multiple NBA teams who spoke with the Timberwolves on Wednesday were informed they were leaning toward picking Enes Kanter at No. 2, which was later confirmed by Minnesota itself. Still, some NBA people think this may be a smoke screen, a desperate ploy to get one of Kanter’s suitors – possibly Washington or Cleveland – to make a trade offer. Others get the sense that this is indeed what Minnesota feels is the best move, adding a strong, physical, inside presence to its frontcourt, despite the the possible defensive shortcomings. Either way, it doesn’t look like Kanter is dropping past Utah at No. 3, at worst.


..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kaaahhhhn!!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Paul Coro: Suns renegotiated Vince Carter's deadline to waive him & pay $4M instead of $18M salary. They now have until the new start of free agency.


Now they have more time to try and trade him...smart


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^First time for everything I suppose


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> BOSTON GOES SHOPPING: ESPN.com's Chad Ford reports that Boston may be shopping the 25th pick, which makes some sense, considering the Celtics have a huge need for a usable big man, a $2.39 million trade exception stemming from the Marquis Daniels swap with the Kings and an apparent distaste for what they might be able to get at No. 25. There are rumblings that a few teams want in at the lower end of the first round, and there are a number of serviceable bigs Boston could fit within that exception -- Jason Thompson, Lou Amundson, Anthony Tolliver, Josh McRoberts, Semih Erden (formerly a Celtic), Ryan Hollins and many others.
> -- Zach Lowe
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...06/23/draft.day.blog/index.html#ixzz1Q7hvkFWr


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Kanter is the right move at two. Williams looks really ordinary as a pro to me and with Kanter at least you have the potential of getting something better than that. I would either roll the dice with Kanter or trade that pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Alex Kennedy: Andre Miller's contract is non-guaranteed for next season if he's waived by June 29. Teams want to acquire Miller to flip him or waive him.





> Ryan Feldman: There's a lot of talk about Kemba slipping. From my understanding, he won't get past the Kings at 7. He's on the top of their board.


Evans and Walker?



> Golden State's new coach may have something to say about the team's roster. The Warriors have fielded numerous calls about Monta Ellis, and seem to be cautiously open to discussing the star guard's desire for a change of scenery. Such efforts have become increasingly difficult since the hiring of Mark Jackson as coach. Jackson wants to coach Ellis, and has become well aware that he has emerged as owner Joe Lacob's favorite player on the team. ... A recent conversation between the Warriors and Lakers centered around Lamar Odom and Shannon Brown going to Golden State for Ellis, but those talks went nowhere, sources said. The Bulls would become involved if they were willing to part with Joakim Noah, and Chicago executives have consistently balked at including him in trade talks for the past year.
> 
> Read more: http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/291850?eref=sircrc&eref=fromSI#ixzz1Q7kd7GB9





> The Cleveland Cavaliers are expected to take Lithuania's Jonas Valanciunas with the No. 4 pick even if Kentucky's Enes Kanter is still available, league sources said Thursday morning


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Seems like Robin Lopez's name is being thrown around quite a bit. Don't be surprised to see him moved on draft night.


DraftExpress



Be interested to see what we can get. Maybe package him with one of the wings. I think it's time to move him though. He's regressed and always hurt.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Derrick Williams can score with both hands...He is kind of like David West but better off the dribble.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre said:


> *celtics post*


Seriously, they can't still believe they're legitimate title contenders. This may be a subpar draft, but I'd much rather take the chance that #25 turns into something useful than blow it one of those guys.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jason Thompson and #35 for #25 & #55? Boston can throw in some cash and return all those Sacramento #2s they have backed up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> *celtics post*


A) Jason Thompson is definitely worth getting their hands on if they can get Sacramento to take the 25th pick, I'm completely on board with that.

B) The fact that Semih Erden's name is being brought up as a potential target with the 25th pick a few months after Ainge traded him _and_ Luke Harangody for a second is telling. Giving away a young seven-footer showing a little bit of promise to make room for an over-the-hill stretch four with a bad back who wasn't going to play anyway was stupid at the time and stupider in retrospect. I'm _still_ furious about the events of the day of the 2011 trade deadline.............


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> Seriously, they can't still believe they're legitimate title contenders. This may be a subpar draft, but I'd much rather take the chance that #25 turns into something useful than blow it one of those guys.


Jason Thompson for the 25 is more fair than taking a flier on a guy. Thompson has value as a rotation big, no doubt about that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What do we want with Jason Thompson? He's not a star, he's not close to being a star, he never will be, and we're pretty much past the point where acquiring someone like him would put us over the top. We know what he is. We don't know what #25 is. If #25 turns out be horrible, well, we were on the downswing anyway.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> What do we want with Jason Thompson? He's not a star, he's not close to being a star, he never will be, and we're pretty much past the point where acquiring someone like him would put us over the top. We know what he is. We don't know what #25 is. If #25 turns out be horrible, well, we were on the downswing anyway.


_Someone_ needs to play center next year. I get that some people are in love with the idea of Jeremy Tyler, but Thompson is a good banger who came close to averaging a double-double a few years back before he lost his playing time to Cousins.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Floods said:


> What do we want with Jason Thompson? He's not a star, he's not close to being a star, he never will be, and we're pretty much past the point where acquiring someone like him would put us over the top. We know what he is. We don't know what #25 is. If #25 turns out be horrible, well, we were on the downswing anyway.


I think more GMs should think like this, honestly. What good are solid role-playing guys if you're a lottery team? You need to be trading those guys to contenders and stock-piling guys who you feel have high upside with your team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> _Someone_ needs to play center next year. I get that some people are in love with the idea of Jeremy Tyler, but Thompson is a good banger who came close to averaging a double-double a few years back before he lost his playing time to Cousins.


Unless that someone is Dwight Howard or Joakim Noah, it won't make a difference. We're not winning the championship next year, and our trade assets are limited.

If someone wants to cough up Amundson or Erden for a second rounder, so be it (the rest of the guys in Dre's post are absolutely worthless).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Floods said:


> What do we want with Jason Thompson? He's not a star, he's not close to being a star, he never will be, and we're pretty much past the point where acquiring someone like him would put us over the top. We know what he is. We don't know what #25 is. If #25 turns out be horrible, well, we were on the downswing anyway.


There is about a 0,1 percent chance that pick will turn out to be a star. The odds are much higher that the guy you draft at that spot will be out of the league in a few years, so you might as well get a decent, young rotation player if you get the opportunity.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Kings have made it privately clear that they expect to trade 7th pick, sources say. "They're confident they have deal," one official says.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

croco said:


> There is about a 0,1 percent chance that pick will turn out to be a star. The odds are much higher that the guy you draft at that spot will be out of the league in a few years, so you might as well get a decent, young rotation player if you get the opportunity.


I'd rather take the gamble that #25 turns out to be a difference maker. Again, we already know what Jason Thompson is, and he's not the key to the Celtics halting their downslide.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lots of hearsay and potential movement, i love draft day!!! this is dell demps first draft, and he made a LOT of moves between last july and training camp, so I figure something has to pop up with the hornets name on it. I would be somewhat happy with the hornets taking a flyer on robin lopez, just because they have got to get a 7 footer with some mobility on their roster, but I wouldnt offer much.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Unless that someone is Dwight Howard or Joakim Noah, it won't make a difference. We're not winning the championship next year, and our trade assets are limited.
> 
> If someone wants to cough up Amundson or Erden for a second rounder, so be it (the rest of the guys in Dre's post are absolutely worthless).


Except, as I said, Thompson was playing well in Sacramento right up until he fell out of favor. If he gets 30mpg next season with the old guys making him an afterthought for the D and Rondo setting him, averaging a double-double isn't out of the question. Suddenly he becomes a much more valuable trade chip than the 25th pick in a bad draft, it's not like the guy can't play.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> lots of hearsay and potential movement, i love draft day!!! this is dell demps first draft, and he made a LOT of moves between last july and training camp, so I figure something has to pop up with the hornets name on it. I would be somewhat happy with the hornets taking a flyer on robin lopez, just because they have got to get a 7 footer with some mobility on their roster, but I wouldnt offer much.


Robin Lopez would be an improvement as a third big, but the Hornets need someone on the perimeter that can actually make a shot more than anything else in the world.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Meh nothing too exciting, but the Wolves picking Williams would have been weird especially after the way they touted Johnson as their guy at the SF spot. Not too excited about Kanter either, that move could really backfire.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Wolves do keep the pick and do take Kanter, Utah will be thrilled with their draft. Derrick Williams will fit in beautifully alongside their rugged frontline. Then, they'll gladly jump on Jimmer at 12 with their SF hole filled.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hawks are trying to get the number 2 pick for Josh Smith, man these guys must know something about Kanter we dont.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Robin Lopez would be an improvement as a third big, but the Hornets need someone on the perimeter that can actually make a shot more than anything else in the world.


oh absolutely. They still have a little wiggle room and I trust the scouting of dell and co. more than any GM/teams the hornets have had in recent history, so if they can get themselves someone like lopez it will assist in bolstering their terrible front court rotation. This draft will certainly map out what their plans are in terms of tendering QO offers and who they might be going after in free agency. afflalo is essentially my ideal offseason target but unfortunately I feel hes outside of their spending range.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Hawks are trying to get the number 2 pick for Josh Smith, man these guys must know something about Kanter we dont.


Yep.



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Y! Sports Latest Draft Buzz: Atlanta dangling Josh Smith to Minnesota for No. 2 pick, eyeing Enes Kanter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, and Robin Lopez is much better than a "third big."


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Oh, and Robin Lopez is much better than a "third big."


That's his position on his current team, and that would be his position were he to play for the Hornets next season (assuming West is resigned).


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im sure j-smoove would just lovvvvve goin to play for minny. Wolves would be wise to parlay that into a third team and get some young talent, because seeing beasley and smith chuckin 20 foot jumpers all night wouldn't be overly enjoyable as a fan


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> That's his position on his current team, and that would be his position were he to play for the Hornets next season (assuming West is resigned).


I'd peg him in as the backup C behind okafor, which would push gray to the third C/spot role if he gets resigned. If west gets resigned but landry doesnt, then he could spell some minutes at pf, but I wouldnt imagine theyd be doing that very often


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> That's his position on his current team, and that would be his position were he to play for the Hornets next season (assuming West is resigned).


Nope. Wrong. He started 56 of 67 games he played in (he was hurt) and it even took the Suns awhile before starting Gortat over him. He was his back up from there on.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im sure j-smoove would just lovvvvve goin to play for minny. Wolves would be wise to parlay that into a third team and get some young talent, because seeing beasley and smith chuckin 20 foot jumpers all night wouldn't be overly enjoyable as a fan


It's amazing how the Wolves roster is so mismatched with talent. Should be getting a little older and deal some of their tweeners. Put a real squad out there not just a collection of talent.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Nope. Wrong. He started 56 of 67 games he played in (he was hurt) and it even took the Suns awhile before starting Gortat over him. He was his back up from there on.


I completely agree with you... I mean except about the part where you said I was wrong. He was the starter until they realized he wasn't as good as his back-up. Then, he became the back-up. He's not as good as West or Okafor. Therefore, he would be the third big on the Hornets. What did I say that was wrong?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> It's amazing how the Wolves roster is so mismatched with talent. Should be getting a little older and deal some of their tweeners. Put a real squad out there not just a collection of talent.


Honestly I dont think they are that talented, if the goal is to stack up on talent, Kahn has failed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I completely agree with you... I mean except about the part where you said I was wrong. He was the starter until they realized he wasn't as good as his back-up. Then, he became the back-up. He's not as good as West or Okafor. Therefore, he would be the third big on the Hornets. What did I say that was wrong?


Ah, my bad. Misunderstood what you meant about 3rd big.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

The wolves just cant get it together. they draft 3 point guard a couple years ago and get rid of the best one, and are now trying to cut their losses with another. They overpay for guys like martell webster that wont bring anything to the team, and just take up a roster spot. Then they get someone with potential like anthony randolph and they wait until the end of the season to give him any minutes at all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Kahn has failed.


I still just don't understand why when he already had Rubio picked Kahn didn't just take Stephen Curry. At the time, that would have given them:

PG Sessions/Rubio
SG Curry/Ellington
SF Gomes/Brewer
PF Love/Cardinal
C Big Al/Hollins

The next year, they would have been closer to the back end of the lottery. Ed Davis or Patrick Patterson would have filled out their big-man rotation nicely. Then, they would have some legit talent that works together. No need to take fliers on Ridnour, Webster, Beasley, Darko, or Randolph and no need to dump Al for picks/Koufos.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> Honestly I dont think they are that talented, if the goal is to stack up on talent, Kahn has failed.


How?

I mean Flynn surely hasn't looked like the guy they thought they drafted, but outside of that they have a lot of talent. I bet somebody out there would take a flyer on Beasley, Love is a top 15-20 player, Ricky Rubio is a hot commodity, Anthony Randolph is a good young big, a lot of people would love to have Wes Johnson.

Even Martell Webster probably has some kind of value. 

It's just hard to flip young talent to a team when all of your young talented plays the same two positions (SF/PF). Rubio isn't going anywhere, and I don't see a reason to get rid of Flynn if you're moving to a more uptempo style.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I still just don't understand why when he already had Rubio picked Kahn didn't just take Stephen Curry. At the time, that would have given them:
> 
> PG Sessions/Rubio
> SG Curry/Ellington
> ...


I do not see Curry being successful as a 2 guard, at least not next to a guy like Sessions. Maybe Rubio just because Rubio could guard the bigger of the two opposing guards, but Curry is a PG.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> WojYahooNBA
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee has a three-way deal with Charlotte and Sacramento, sources say.


via twitter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmmm.



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Partial of deal: The Bucks get Stephen Jackson, Shaun Livingston, sources say. Charlotte gets the 7th pick and Corey Maggette.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh lateral deal.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bucks shed coreys abysmal salary but in turn get a large contract in jackson and lose a very high draft pick. isnt john salmons fairly comparable to stephen jackson for a team not contending anyway??? strange stuff


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

There's more to the deal


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bobcats get 7th and 9th picks. Seems they are going to be active, I think one of those picks will be Biyombo


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> bucks shed coreys abysmal salary but in turn get a large contract in jackson and lose a very high draft pick. isnt john salmons fairly comparable to stephen jackson for a team not contending anyway??? strange stuff


Salmons is garbage, he couldn't dribble his way out of a wet paper bag if his mothers life depended on it.

Jackson plays better defense and is a better ball handler, as well as being a commanding veteran presence. He will do good things for Brandon Jennings.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GregOden said:


> *Salmons is garbage, he couldn't dribble his way out of a wet paper bag if his mothers life depended on it.*
> 
> Jackson plays better defense and is a better ball handler, as well as being a commanding veteran presence. He will do good things for Brandon Jennings.


John Salmons? The same one that's good for 15-17ppg a night?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> chadfordinsider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woj si saying Bobcats still have their pick tho


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Would love that deal as a Bucks fan.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> chadfordinsider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There we go


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bucks get Beno, Stephen Jackson & 19
Bobcats get pick 7 & Maggette
Kings get 10 & John Salmons


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Salmons is garbage, he couldn't dribble his way out of a wet paper bag if his mothers life depended on it.
> 
> Jackson plays better defense and is a better ball handler, as well as being a commanding veteran presence. He will do good things for Brandon Jennings.


jackson isnt really the best vet presence, he may be good in the locker room but he runs his mouth plenty. Hes also logged over 25000 minutes in his career, you have to assume hes gonna be regressing at some point and already doesnt shoot at a great clip. Its a moot point any since salmons is goin back to sac town, but to me a jennings/jackson backcourt just isn't all that enticing considering the amount of shots their both gonna put up to get their numbers. Bogut already doesnt get enough touches IMO


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I made a new thread because it's an official deal, not a rumor and so no one has to sort through stuff.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> jackson isnt really the best vet presence, he may be good in the locker room but he runs his mouth plenty. Hes also logged over 25000 minutes in his career, you have to assume hes gonna be regressing at some point and already doesnt shoot at a great clip. Its a moot point any since salmons is goin back to sac town, but to me a jennings/jackson backcourt just isn't all that enticing considering the amount of shots their both gonna put up to get their numbers. Bogut already doesnt get enough touches IMO


Last year Salmons attempted 898 shots from the field (41.5%), and Maggette took 559 shots.

There will be plenty of shots to go around with those two leaving, and no way Jackson shoots a lower percentage than Salmons did last year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

We already traded Salmons. He was TERRIBLE on the Kings. What an AWFUL deal for the Kings.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Last year Salmons attempted 898 shots from the field (41.5%), and Maggette took 559 shots.
> 
> There will be plenty of shots to go around with those two leaving, and no way Jackson shoots a lower percentage than Salmons did last year.


We'll see. I just view this as swapping spare parts and dont envision it really helping Milwaukee put more wins on the board. Getting back udrih and dumping maggettes terrible contract seems like the shining light in this trade to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If there's anything I can say for Minnesota at least they're trying. They're making bad moves, but at least they're making moves and the ownership is proving they'll continue spending.

As far as Jason Thompson Bogg hit it on the head. Thompson isn't some 31 year old retread, he's a young guy who can play above average for you at the center position. Not a world changer, but even heading into the next incarnation of who the Celtics will be you could honestly do a lot worse then him, depending on who's next to him. A forward is easier to find than a true Center. 

And for the short term you need someone other than Jermaine O'Neal to rely on. The Celtics might not be title contenders anymore but they still want to be competitive, and Thompson gives them a better chance then wishing on a star just because Josh Howard was picked late once upon a time. The best case scenario for the average 25 pick is pretty much worse than Jason Thompson.

On top of that Ainge already gambled on Shaq and we see how that played out. He might do well to go with a surer thing if it's really an option.

I'm actually kind of surprised the Kings would dangle someone like him for a 25.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> John Salmons? The same one that's good for 15-17ppg a night?


The one and only.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like a decent deal for Charlotte.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> We'll see. I just view this as swapping spare parts and dont envision it really helping Milwaukee put more wins on the board. Getting back udrih and dumping maggettes terrible contract seems like the shining light in this trade to me.


Jackson is far and away the best player involved in this deal, and Shaun Livingston is going to be able to do some things for Milwaukee. Playing Livingston spot minutes at the 2 can help give Jennings more opportunities to run around and get some spot up three pointers. Their backup PG's were awful, and now it's a strength. Plus they still get to add a young piece, and who knows how much of a difference there is talent wise between the 10th and 19th pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jackson is so much better than Salmons it's not even close

They're both going to take a ton of shots but Jackson can take the ball out of Jennings' hands and will defend and be more of a leader too. Only thing about him is his age and his efficiency.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> Seems like a decent deal for Charlotte.


I am not so sure about that.

The 7th pick is nice, but you still take back Maggette huge contract, and he doesn't really help a team in terms of winning ball games.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Salmons has 4 years left on his deal, SJax has only 2. For that reason alone, the Bucks made a good deal.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Woj reporting Cats want to get Tristan Thompson. It seems the Cats have a front court fetish the way the Wolves have a point guard fetish.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> The 7th pick is nice, but you still take back Maggette huge contract, and he doesn't really help a team in terms of winning ball games.


First, Charlotte is not in any position to win now.

Second, that number 7 pick plus Maggette is cheaper by a couple hundred thousand than SJax and Livingston. They also didn't add any years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Consensus among sources is that Kings are leaning heavily toward Jimmer Fredette at No. 10 over Kemba Walker.


Chad Ford


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Salmons has 4 years left on his deal, SJax has only 2. For that reason alone, the Bucks made a good deal.


Oh wow, seriously? Petrie better hit a home ****ing run with this pick.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

If this keeps trending on throughout the afternoon, someone is gonna get a steal with kemba walker


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> First, Charlotte is not in any position to win now.
> 
> Second, that number 7 pick plus Maggette is cheaper by a couple hundred thousand than SJax and Livingston. They also didn't add any years.


I could understand the trade if this was a good draft, but since it isn't I don't think it was worth it.....espiecially if you have to take back a cancer like Maggette.


----------



## iLoveK.Love (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn, i really wanted Kemba to go to the Kings. Imagine him, Tyreke, and Demarcus. I just hope he doesn't fall too low. He's a quality player


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Chad Ford


Bad. Very, very bad


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> I could understand the trade if this was a good draft, but since it isn't I don't think it was worth it.....espiecially if you have to take back a cancer like Maggette.


Taking back a "cancer" isn't necessarily a bad thing for that team. It might just mean they are in contention for the top overall pick in a loaded draft next year. Tyrus Thomas and whatever rookies they get this year and next will now be the ONLY CONTRACTS on their books after next season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

iLoveK.Love said:


> Damn, i really wanted Kemba to go to the Kings. Imagine him, Tyreke, and Demarcus. I just hope he doesn't fall too low. He's a quality player


I'd rather Tyreke be elsewhere.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Bad. Very, very bad


Agreed.


I'm glad as a Suns fan though. I would stab someone if we took Jimmer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks need to stop bitching up and give Fields to someone for a pick to grab Kemba

And the Kings for whatever reason like Fredette or Walker, who were going to be there at 10 and would be reaches at 7. So again, it makes sense to add on John Salmons for the hell of it while not reaching and looking like the fools of the lottery


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Btw, someone might want to create a live discussion thread in the draft forum.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Done.





> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Not believing any of this Tristan Thompson at 7 stuff. Charlotte did this trade to jump ahead of Detroit and take Biyombo. If he's there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> probballdraft: Sacramento not done dealing. Look for them to deal 10 & salmons for tony parker and richard jefferson


OK Petrie. Parker and Evans will kill each other but that's still more exciting than they've been in awhile


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Why wouldn't you just move this thread to the draft forum?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> Knicks need to stop bitching up and give Fields to someone for a pick to grab Kemba


I would love Kemba in NY, but I wouldn't be a fan of this move.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone explain to me the Kings love affair with Tony Parker? Parker is 29, and isn't a great outside shooter. He also isn't a marquee name that will get people to the arena, and I don't see him meshing well with Evans.

So what is the point if you are the Kings?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe the Kings have something even more massive on the table for Evans. Maybe a Gallinari plus Nene sing-and-trade or something of that caliber?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> Can someone explain to me the Kings love affair with Tony Parker? Parker is 29, and isn't a great outside shooter. He also isn't a marquee name that will get people to the arena, and I don't see him meshing well with Evans.
> 
> So what is the point if you are the Kings?


Probably just want to compete. That's what 24-25 teams try to do in the broken system that is the NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I would love Kemba in NY, but I wouldn't be a fan of this move.


Fields scrapes his knees and plays defense and does the right things but he's easily replacable, let's be real.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Can someone explain to me the Kings love affair with Tony Parker? Parker is 29, and isn't a great outside shooter. He also isn't a marquee name that will get people to the arena, and I don't see him meshing well with Evans.
> 
> So what is the point if you are the Kings?


The love affair is that even as a "middle aged" injury prone PG he's better than anyone they've had since like Mike Bibby in 02.

The Kings have been horrid for a long time, it's time to enter that 30ish win conversation. How long are they going to tank?

And what do you mean love affair what did they trade but the 7 and John Salmons to get him potentially


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Orlando needs to jump on that Miller deal ASAP. Get that guy on your team, much better guy at the point than either Nelson or Arenas.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Orlando needs to jump on that Miller deal ASAP. Get that guy on your team, much better guy at the point than either Nelson or Arenas.


I'm not happy about it, but I actually agree wholeheartedly with that assessment.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> Fields scrapes his knees and plays defense and does the right things but he's easily replacable, let's be real.


You're right, I just would rather lose other pieces before him at this point to move up in this draft (especially with our depth issues), because he is our best option at shooting guard right now. I also realize that he represents our best trade value that is not named Amare or Carmelo, so if we are to trade up, he may be the one moved.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Nene sing-and-trade


All the popular songs these days are form those kids that hit the high notes. I envision Nene singin like Barry white, which is just a difficult sell in this day and age


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dre said:


> The love affair is that even as a "middle aged" injury prone PG he's better than anyone they've had since like Mike Bibby in 02.
> 
> The Kings have been horrid for a long time, it's time to enter that 30ish win conversation. How long are they going to tank?
> 
> And what do you mean love affair what did they trade but the 7 and John Salmons to get him potentially


Getting Parker and Jefferson just moves them from terrible to mediocre, which is the the worst place to be in the NBA.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> All the popular songs these days are form those kids that hit the high notes. I envision Nene singin like Barry white, which is just a difficult sell in this day and age


That would be more entertaining than the usual press conference, right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> You're right, I just would rather lose other pieces before him at this point to move up in this draft (especially with our depth issues), because he is our best option at shooting guard right now. I also realize that he represents our best trade value that is not named Amare or Carmelo, so if we are to trade up, he may be the one moved.


I don't see why they couldn't run with Billups at 2 and Walker at 1. They can share ball handling duties and Douglas can lead the bench. Billups can guard twos ala Jason Kidd. 

I mean the alternatives aren't pretty but the Knicks also still feel like they have a chance at Paul and Deron so who knows what Dolan and Isiah are thinking


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: tooeasy


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Getting Parker and Jefferson just moves them from terrible to mediocre, which is the the worst place to be in the NBA.


Not when you have two core pieces who're still improving. By this point all they need are the ancillary pieces you can grab in that 7-10 range if you're smart. They'll have cap room. They'll have MLEs. They aren't a window closed team with no hope for improving. 

Petrie's not one of those idiot GMs who tries to be awful forever until he lucks into a HOFer. It doesn't work like that. 

I just don't understand how anyone who claims to be a basketball fan could just support and condone sucking because they don't want to be "mediocre". How about you trust your management to not sit on their hands and wait for top 5 picks for 6-7 years they do nothing with. 

Being that 34 win team sucks but it also instills in the youngins a hunger for more, moreso than winning 20 a year instills a culture of losing and the stars bolting at the end of their rookie deals. It's really not that complicated. You play to win the game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Jerry Zgoda: One more time: Unless #Timberwolves get an offer tonight that they haven't gotten thus far they'll take Williams with No. 2 and wait.


I'm apparently one of the few people who like Williams at least relative to this draft. I feel like he's Beasley with a brain. Possibly a little more conducive to winning. 



> Adrian Wojnarowski: The Spurs are still burning up the phone lines, trying to get into lottery.


Feels like Parker won't make it out of this draft as a Spur


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Marc J. Spears: UConn guard Kemba Walker has a minor knee issue that is causing concern with draft approaching, sources say.


Would not be shocked at all to see Kemba as the 2nd best guard out of this class


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kemba wont get past the lottery


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No draft without some last second long-term injury issues that turn out to be a bunch of nothing.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dre said:


> Not when you have two core pieces who're still improving. By this point all they need are the ancillary pieces you can grab in that 7-10 range if you're smart. They'll have cap room. They'll have MLEs. They aren't a window closed team with no hope for improving.
> 
> Petrie's not one of those idiot GMs who tries to be awful forever until he lucks into a HOFer. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> ...


I understand that it is good for morale and all that, but why settle to be a 34-38 win team, espiecially if you can "tank" for a year and perharps get a great pick in a loaded draft.

It just seems a bit short-sighted IMO.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> No draft without some last second long-term injury issues that turn out to be a bunch of nothing.


That and Bioyombo's back now


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dre said:


> Bioyombo's back now


This strikes me as the title of another corny tyler perry show on tbs


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Kamenetzky Brothers: Ric Bucher just said on SportsCenter that Jax ain't happy about going to Milwaukee.





> David Locke: Players on stage getting instructions which included please don't chew gum and gatorade on table is for show not drinking


...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> This strikes me as the title of another corny tyler perry show on tbs


wateva muddasucka


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dre said:


> wateva muddasucka


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Chris Mannix tweeted Wolves trying to get Monta Ellis for #2.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Warriors would be twelve kinds of stupid to make that deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Agreed.


And I don't blame the Wolves trying to get a veteran younger talent either. So much talk with them.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dissonance said:


> Apparently, Chris Mannix tweeted Wolves trying to get Monta Ellis for #2.


I really like monta ellis, but thats an interesting idea. Mainly its because your cutting like 6 million off the salary books and get to take your pick on some of the top talent in the draft. but with dorrel wright/udoh/david lee it seems like derrick williams would be a little redundant. Kanter is intriguing since he's a legit big man, but i dunno if he would make the team any better than monta in the longrun since hes such a project.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Monta Ellis probably won't be traded. If it was going to happen it would have for what they've been offered. 

Jackson likes him and apparently is looking forward to coaching him and quiet as kept so is Lacob. I think they want to give Curry one more year to look disappointing before they shift it on him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Love is a top 15-20 player


While I agree that Love is one of the 15 best players on the Timberwolves, he ain't one of the 15 best in the NBA.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> While I agree that Love is one of the 15 best players on the Timberwolves, he ain't one of the 15 best in the NBA.


:laugh:


----------



## Shank (Jun 12, 2011)

Love put up some insane numbers last year

30+ points 30+ rebounds in like two games


Hes a rebounding machine and can shoot the ball well, I was loving about the rumor of Love and #2 pick for Pau Gasol..

Minny fans should be happy, they got Derrick Williams and Rick Rubio...Love and Beasley


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

If Love's numbers come down...the Wolves are improving.


----------

